# {Full} The Burning plague



## Evoulos (May 11, 2003)

I would like to run the Burning Plague adventure which is provided by Wizards of the Coast on their web-site. I have slightly altered the adventure so that it can fit in the Forgotten Realms campaign setting. If the adventuren goes well, it will probably become the first of a campaign.


I am looking for 4 to 6, 1st level characters. All the posting will be done in 3rd person and in past tense. I am ,of course using 3rd edition DnD rules. For character creation you can use the Player's Handbook, all the splatbooks released from Wizards, the FRCS book and the wild magic rules from Sean k Reynolds. The characters will be created using a 28 points, point buy system and all the Hit points will be the maximum available for the level.


I hope I didn't bore you with rules.


----------



## Efpi (May 11, 2003)

I'm in. I would like to play an human fighter. Do you want stats and background of the character posted here ?


----------



## Evoulos (May 11, 2003)

Yes...post everything here.


----------



## Evoulos (May 11, 2003)

oh...and don't forget the region stuff


----------



## Arknath (May 12, 2003)

I'd like to play...it'll take me a bit to think of a concept...


----------



## Evoulos (May 12, 2003)

You have as much time as you want.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 12, 2003)

What source books are you allowing?
Are you using anything from 3.5 that has already be released? (ie. _Haste_, revised Two Weapon Fighting etc.)

I'm thinking a human or moon elf rogue would be cool. I wish the new ranger was already available.

What about apprentice level characters?


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 12, 2003)

I would like to jump in too if I could. A dwarf rogue or cleric sounds good....let me look over my books and see.


----------



## Evoulos (May 12, 2003)

I allow the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting book, the PHB, the splatbooks and the psionics. I cannot allow the 3.5 ranger or any other rules because I don't know if they will be balanced in the "old" 3.0 game. Anyway if you  are interested in playing you are both in. So we have two empty slots remaining.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 12, 2003)

Evoulos,

I'm interested in playing a psionic character. However, there are some serious problems with the Psionics Handbook. 

Would you allow info from The Mind's Eye on the WOTC sight?

Any chance you have _If Thoughts Could Kill_ or _Mindscapes_?

I love psionic characters and concepts, but a straight psion using only the psionics handbook gives me the heaves.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 12, 2003)

Just thought of another question:

How often will we be posting? Personally, I can drop at least a single post a day.


----------



## Hurricain (May 13, 2003)

If you need another player count me in thanks.


----------



## perivas (May 13, 2003)

I would be very interested in playing in your campaign...especially if you allow for the use of Savage Species.  I'm really interested to see how well balanced some of the creatures are starting at level one.


----------



## Evoulos (May 13, 2003)

I expect you to post at least once per day but I allow exceptions.

Bayle, in my country (greece) these books aren't sold so I don't have them but feel free to use any Mind's Eye material you want.

Perivas, You are free to use any monster class from the book or any monster with an ECL of +0. You can also use the Races of Faerun book if you want something more simple.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 13, 2003)

Evoulos, check your email.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 13, 2003)

Evoulos,

I'm not sure where the problem is, but both of the emails I have received from you have been blank.

Just respond here I guess.


----------



## Efpi (May 13, 2003)

Do you use the regional equipment bonus rules of the FRCS ?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 13, 2003)

Evoulos said:
			
		

> *oh...and don't forget the region stuff *




yep.

Evoulos, I'm still getting blank emails from you.


----------



## Evoulos (May 16, 2003)

Ashrem, I've received the mail you sent a dimgp@otenet.gr  . Guys, you receive everything regional and Ashrem, you are now allowed to use the books.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 16, 2003)

Evoulos said:
			
		

> *Ashrem, I've received the mail you sent a dimgp@otenet.gr  . Guys, you receive everything regional and Ashrem, you are now allowed to use the books. *




Woohoo! 

One other thing:

Did you get my email regarding my race?


----------



## Hurricain (May 16, 2003)

Did you need another player?  If so let me know I would be happy to play.  Thanks.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 16, 2003)

Hurricain you can take my spot. I am going to be busy for the next two weeks or so.


----------



## Evoulos (May 17, 2003)

Hurricaine, you're in.

Ashrem, I've received ALL youre e-mails. If you write a good character history I don't have any problem with your race.

Everybody, please create and post your characters here.


----------



## Hurricain (May 17, 2003)

cool , thanks.
I was just wondering what class is everyone playing?


----------



## perivas (May 17, 2003)

Evoulos said:
			
		

> *Perivas, You are free to use any monster class from the book or any monster with an ECL of +0. You can also use the Races of Faerun book if you want something more simple. *




I was looking more at using one of the creatures will a high ECL and then the growing levels of power.  Of course, I would start at level one and have one hit die and all that.  Is that still okay?  If you want to know what I'm looking at, I'll probably pick a celestial, a drider (the current preference) or a rakshasha.


----------



## Efpi (May 17, 2003)

Ok, here is my character. Let me know if everything is OK or if you want to make some changes.

*Jarviles Balustritero, male human Ftr1;* Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 1d10+2; hp 12; Init +1 (Dex); Spd 30 ft. (20 ft. with banded mail); AC 19 (+6 banded mail, +2 large steel shield, +1 Dex); Melee light flail +5 (1d8+3) or dagger +4 (1d4+3/crit 19-20); Ranged dagger +2 (1d4+3/crit 19-20); AL N; SV Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +0; Str 16, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 10.

_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +5/+0* (2), Intimidate +1 (2), Jump +5/+0* (2), Ride +4 (3), Spot +1 (2), Swim +4/-8* (1); Cleave, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (Light flail).
*with banded mail and equipement

_Languages:_ Common, Chondathan

_Equipment:_ traveller's outfit, masterwork banded mail [Cormyr regional equipment], large steel shield, light flail, dagger, backpack
Funds : 3 PP, 4 GP, 4 SP

Animal:
*Musha, light horse;* Large Animal; HD 3d8+6; hp 19 hp; Init +1 (Dex); Spd 60 ft.; AC 13 (-1 Size, +1 Dex, +3 natural); Melee 2 hooves +2 (1d4+1); SQ scent; AL N; SV Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +2; Str 13, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6.

_Skills and Feats:_ Listen +6, Spot +6

_Equipment:_ bit and bridle, riding saddle, saddlebags, bedroll, winter blanket, trail rations for 4 days

_Appearance:_
Age: 22 / Height: 6'2" / Weight: 203 lbs.

Jarvilles is a tall and well-built young man. He has long, thick, light brown hair, a goatee and a 3 or 4 days stubble on his chin. A small scar can be seen on his left cheek and on his chin. He wears a well-made though quite worn banded mail, a large steel shield and a light flail, his favourite weapon. 

_Background:_
Born in a large and poor family in the east of Cormyr, Jarvilles has learned early to manage on his own. At the age of 15, he left his parents house and followed a band of neutral aligned brigands who earn their living by stealing caravans and farms in East Cormyr and Sembia. One of the brigand learned him how to fight, specially with a flail. After a few years, the brigand finally fell into an ambush and were caught by a mixed force of Purple Dragon and Cormyrian militians. Jarvilles managed to run away with two other brigands while the other one were tried and hanged. Jarvilles decided to run away from Cormyr and to give up illegal occupation. He moved in to the Daledands where he is now a mercenary, selling his fighter skills as a soldier, caravan guard or bodyguard.


----------



## Evoulos (May 18, 2003)

Good...let's get going guys.


----------



## perivas (May 18, 2003)

Evoulos said:
			
		

> *Good...let's get going guys. *




You have not answered my clarification question first.  I would like to play a drider, starting with one hit-die at first creature class level as according to the Savage Species book.  Is that okay?


----------



## Evoulos (May 18, 2003)

If you play a creature class and have a good background for a drider character in the Silver Marches I have no problem.


----------



## Ishamael [At Home] (May 18, 2003)

This is Ashrem Bayle.

Just wanted to let you know I'll be running a Yuan-ti (Tainted One*), Psion (Savant)

*Modified ECL 0 version


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 19, 2003)

*My Character - First Draft*

*Samir Talosari*
*Yuan-ti (Tainted One) / Human*
*1st Level Psion (Savant)*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Homeland:* Tashalar

*ABILITY SCORES*

*STR:*	11	+0
*DEX:*	14	+2
*CON:*	18	+4
*INT:*	12	+1
*WIS:*	10	+0
*CHA:*	11	+0

*SAVING THROWS*

*Fortitude:*	+4
*Reflex:*		+1
*Will:*		+4 (Psicrystal, +2)

*HIT POINTS:*	8
*ARMOR CLASS:* 15, (Leather +2; Dastana +1; Dex +2)

*ATTACKS*
Shortspear - +0 Att, 1d8 Dmg
Light Crossbow - +2 Att, 1d8 Dmg

*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
Alertness
Immunity: Snake Venom
Polymorph: Small and Medium Viper 3/day
Psionics
Psicrystal (Saris)
Mindscape Combat

*FEATS*
Mental Adversary
Overwhelm Buffer

*SKILLS*

*Class Skills*
Autohypnosis +3 (3 ranks)
Concentration +7 (3 ranks)
Disable Device +4 (2 ranks)
Knowledge (psionics) +3 (2 ranks)
Open Lock +4 (2 ranks)
Pick Pocket +4 (2 ranks)
Psicraft +3 (2 ranks)
Search +3 (2 ranks)

*Cross Class Skills*
Listen +2 (0 ranks)
Spot +2 (0 ranks)
Stabilize Self +5 (1 ranks)
Hide +2 (0 ranks)
Move Silently +2 (0 ranks)

*LANGUAGES*
Common, Draconic


*PSIONICS*

*Power Points:* 3
*Free Talents:* 4
*Mode Check Bonus:* +5
*Resting Mode:* Empathic Multiplier -4

*Talents*
Missive
Far Hand
Detect Psionics
Inkling

*1st Level Powers*
Charm Person
Matter Agitation


*EQUIPMENT & TREASURE *
Traveler’s Outfit, Belt Pouch x 3, Backpack, Flint & Steel, Journal, Leather Armor, Pen and Ink, Trail Rations (3 days), Waterskin, Signet Ring, Thieves’ Tools, Sunrod x 4, Tindertwig x 5, Masterwork Dastana**, Shortspear, Dagger x 2, Light Crossbow (30 Bolts), Psionic Tattoo: Lesser Body Adjustment,

*Coins**
41gp, 9sp, 20cp,

*Sold regional gear for 50% value.
**See Arms and Equipment Guide or Oriental Adventures

*PSICRYSTAL*

*Saris*
*Fine Construct*
*Hit Dice: * as psion (20 hp)
*Initiative: * -2
*Speed: * 0
*AC: * 13 (-5 Dex, +8 size);
hardness 8
*Attacks: * --
*Damage: * --
*Face/Reach:* Special
*Special Attacks: *
Special
*Special Qualities: *
Sighted, Empathic Link, Regenerate 2d4 hp per day, Personality (Resolve)
*Saves: * Special
*Abilities: * Str 1, Dex 0, Con --, Int 6, Wis (as psion), Cha (as
psion)
*Skills: * Special
*Feats: * --


*APPEARANCE*

Age: 24
Height: 5’10”
Weight: 155 lbs.

Like most human men from Tashalar, Samir has dark hair and a dark complexion. He is slim and moves with an almost inhuman grace, possibly a side effect of his heritage. He has long black hair worn in several hundred small braids. Many of these braids have small round bells woven into them, and they chime slightly when Samir walks or turns his head quickly. He has a short black goat-tee. His eyes are his most striking feature. Their iris’ are yellowish green and are vertical like a snake’s. His fingernails are solid black, and come to sharp points like tiny claws and his canines are slightly longer than the norm. A black tattoo of psionic origin adorns his neck and frames his face.

Samir favors dark and tight fitting clothing. He wears a suit of black leather armor, over which he wears a black cloak. The armor is adorned with strange designs and runes painted in emerald green. He carries a wickedly curved spear in which his psicrystal, Saris, is set midway down the shaft. A simple locking mechanism frees Saris when Samir desires.

*BACKGROUND*

Much of Samir’s past is a mystery, even to himself. His oldest memory is that of him waking up on a cold hard cavern floor surrounded by snakelike monsters. What he has managed to learn however, he almost wishes he could forget.

Samir was born in a small village on the outskirts of Tashluta. Sometime during his teen years, he fell in with a Yuan-ti cult. He served them until, at the age of twenty-two, he volunteered to imbibe the potion that would transform him into a Tainted One, that he may better serve his evil masters. However, it seemed that particular vial of the potion was mixed incorrectly. The metamorphic process Samir went through almost killed him. 

The transformation did not complete. His physical form remained, for the most part, unchanged. However, his mind had been permanently and radically altered. When he awoke from the short coma the potion had put him in, he had no memory of his life up until that point. He was confronted by hideous serpentine monsters who claimed he was their servant. Thinking his condition only temporary, the Yuan-ti imprisoned Samir until he regained his memory. 

While imprisoned, Samir made yet another startling discovery. While the potion had not worked as intended, it had a very beneficial side effect. It had awakened his mind to a new state and triggered his latent psionic potential. Using his new abilities, Samir was able to escape and flee into the jungles of Tashalar.

Soon after, Samir found his way to the city of Tashluta. For a time, he made his way the only way he knew how, he was a thief. His psionic powers, coupled with his seeming instinctual ability to transform into small serpents, made him an excellent theif. For several months, this is how he lived.

As he wondered the city, he began to notice signs of the Yuan-ti’s presence. Finally, he was discovered, and only barely managed to fight his way free and escape. That day, Samir took what little gold he had, and booked passage to the great city of Waterdeep.

His mind being a blank slate, Samir knew no trade; so once again, he took up a life of crime. However, it wasn’t long before he was caught by a man named Trillion. Trillion was a fellow psion, and told Samir that he wouldn’t turn him in, if he agreed to allow himself to be studied.

Samir stayed with Trillion for six months. During this time, he learned about the theories and concepts behind the study of psionics, or The Way, as Trillian called it. He was taught about the Mindscape and how to embed a psicrystal, but Trillian was never able to find his lost memories. Samir soon decided, book learning and teachers where not the life for him. He needed to make his own way into the world. There was much to be learned and a great deal to see. Armed with the knowledge given to him by Trillian, he set out to find his own answers and to maybe rediscover his past.


*ALTERNATE FORMS*

*Animal, Snake, Small Viper*;Small Animal ; HD as psion (Humanoid); Init +3; Spd 20, Swim 20, Climb 20; AC 17; Atk -2 base melee, +3 base ranged; +3 (1d2-2, Bite); SA: Poison (Ex); SQ: Scent (Ex); AL N; SV Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +2; STR 6, DEX 17, CON 11, INT 12, WIS 11, CHA 11.
Skills: 
Balance+11, Climb+12, Hide+15, Listen+9, Spot+9. 
Feats: 
Weapon Finesse.

*Animal, Snake, Tiny Viper*; Tiny Animal ; HD as psion (Humanoid); Init +3; Spd 15, Climb 15, Swim 15; AC 17; Atk -2 base melee, +3 base ranged; +3 (1d2-2, Bite); SA: Poison (Ex); SQ: Scent (Ex); AL N; SV Fort +2, Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +2, STR 6, DEX 17, CON 11, INT 12, WIS 11, CHA 11.
Skills: 
Balance+11, Climb+12, Hide+18, Listen+8, Spot+8. 
Feats: 
Weapon Finesse.

*Poison (Ex):* Bite, Fortitude save (DC 11 for all sizes Large and smaller, DC 13 for a Huge viper); initial and secondary damage 1d6 temporary Constitution.

________________________________________________

This look ok?


----------



## Evoulos (May 19, 2003)

Good...I like this character very much...perhaps I'll use him in the new campaign I will take part .


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 19, 2003)

Evoulos said:
			
		

> *Good...I like this character very much...perhaps I'll use him in the new campaign I will take part . *




Enjoy!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 19, 2003)

Evoulos said:
			
		

> *Good...let's get going guys. *




Yea, I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 23, 2003)

So is this game dead before it gets started?


----------



## Hurricain (May 24, 2003)

I'll post my pc , if we are still playing.


----------



## Arknath (May 24, 2003)

As much as I would like to play in this game, I feel I will have to just read the threads...I'm gearing up for another two games and time isn't on my side with it.  Sorry I waited so late to say anything.


----------



## Hurricain (May 25, 2003)

We still playing or what?


----------



## Evoulos (May 27, 2003)

Huriccain and Perivas, post your characters so that we can get going.


----------



## perivas (May 28, 2003)

_*Name:  *_Felborn Darkleaf
_*Race:  *_Drider
_*Class:  *_Drider 1
_*Gender:  *_Male
_*Height:  *_ 5 ft.
_*Weight:  *_ 230 lbs.
_*Eyes:  *_Gold
_*Hair:  *_Silver

_*Felborn Darkleaf:  *_drider 1 (wizard 1); CR 1; medium aberration; HD 1d8+2; hp 10; Init +3; Spd 30’ (climb 15'); AC 19 (touch 15; flat-footed 16); Atk +2 melee (1d6+3, quarterstaff), +3 ranged (1d8+2, mighty long bow (+2 str)); AL N; SV Fort +2; Ref +3; Will +2; str 14, dex 17, con 14, int 16, wis 10, cha 10

_*Feats:  *_Martial weapon: mighty long bow; spell focus: evocation

_*Skills:  *_climb +4 (+8 racial); hide +4; listen +4; move silently +4; spot +4

_*Languages:  *_elven, common, undercommon, sylvan, gnoll, drow

_*Equipment:  *_quarterstaff, mighty long bow (+2 str), chain shirt, quiver, explorer’s outfit, rope, sack, backpack, spell component pouch, spellbook, chalk, meat, pen & ink, healing salve x2, scroll – rope trick, scroll – knock

_*Spells (* Prepared):  *_all 0th level; expeditious retreat, identify, jump, magic missile*, sleep*, true strike

_*Description:  *_  For those who care to look past Felborn’s typical drider appearance, one finds a scrawny figure with the features of a young elf and a light gray coloring.  He eyes are golden and seem a bit too large for his head.  He prefers to dress his upper body in clothes suitable for a young wood elf, although they always seem to be in disrepair.

_*Background:  *_Felborn Darkleaf grew up in a small wood-elf community in the High Forest.  No one, except his mother, knew for sure who his father was, although Felborn’s dark grayish complexion led to the speculation that he may have been a drow.  This was the reason behind many of the pranks and indignations, which Felborn suffered growing up.  His mother was a much more definable person.  She was a wood-elf tea-farmer of some skill with a remarkable piety towards the spirits of nature.  As a result, she had close ties with the local druids and provided numerous mundane services for the group.  This helped to ensure that any physical harm, which befell Felborn was limited to minor scrapes and bruises.  Felborn, though, was not one to let such things slide without repercussions.  Often he retaliated with pranks of his own, sometimes possibly harmful.

Life passed thus until last year, when the ancient drow-built automaton rampaged through the village.  The automaton was a relic from an earlier age and had remained dormant and under the careful watch of the wood-elf hunters.  It was widely speculated that it could only be powered via the infusion of drow blood and was thus bonded as the servant of such a donor.  When it came to life, most wood-elves were quite vocal in their condemnation of Felborn.  For how could one slip through the vigilant guard of the hunters unnoticed.  It took but a brief while before they had a determined course of action—capture Felborn, extract some of his blood to verify his drow heritage and then exterminate him and it took them only a few more hours to track and capture him.  This news reached his mother’s ears quickly and she used her privileged access to the druidic circle to gain access to a powerful scribed dweomer.  She unleashed an elder earth elemental upon the community, bringing destruction upon much of the community.  Felborn managed to escape amidst the associated chaos.

Lost and tired, he wandered through the High Forest.  Thoughts of rage, hate and ultimately revenge flowed through his mind.  It was after a few days of such wandering that he found himself in a completely unfamiliar part of the High Forest.  There, in a stupor caused by hunger and exhaustion, he chanced upon an isolated keep.

The resident of the keep was an elven wizard named Wediya.  She fed Felborn and listened to his tale, noting with peculiar interest at the boy’s heritage, for she too was a half-drow.  She recounted her own history, which ended with her present isolation as this keep.  Felborn was saddened by the ending of her tale but was glad of the empathy she displayed towards his own plight.  As an unexpected boon, she offered him shelter on the condition that he accepted her tutelage in the arcane arts.  Felborn, seeing this as a prime opportunity to show his worth any perhaps to exact revenge, without hesitation accepted the offer.

Training proved difficult but sufferable.  Felborn was an able pupil and learned the art rather quickly.  At first, the new knowledge and the training were enough to sustain his interests.  But as time passed and the memories of his suffering at the hands of the other elves faded, he began to feel homesick.  Through trial and error, he learned to make his way back to his former community.  However, ever aware of the consequences of his capture, he always remained in the shadows and watched from a distance.  While he noted the community’s activities, he spent most of his time watching the dire plight of his mother and the new abuses now hurled at her.  He was always curious to note that the attacks on the community continued from an unknown source.

One day, after a particularly grueling day of training of the body and the mind, utilizing new and different techniques, Felborn fell asleep amidst supper at the dining table.  When he awoke, he found himself bound and the new guinea pig to his master’s new experiment.  Apparently, she did have grandiose plans for him, although they were not as expected.  Mostly, the plans pertained to his eternal servitude as the drider leader of her new army to eradicate the condescending wood elves.  He struggled against her contraptions, but to no avail and suffering the full effects of her experiment, fell unconscious.

When he awoke once more, his “master’s” keep was under attack by the wood elves, who seemed to have finally been able to track down their long-term enemy.  During the assault, Wediya unleashed her new creation upon her enemies.  But her control upon Felborn was incomplete and Felborn fled the battle rather than attack the wood elves.

Once again, he fled deep into the woods and lost all sense of direction.  Fortunately, he was able to lose the pursuing wood elves as well.  He stumbled about for days in his new, strange form.  His unfamililarity prevented him from successful capturing any prey and all vegetation tasted repugnant to his new senses.  Several days and several nights passed, his hunger finally overwhelmed his ability to reason, when he detected the faint smell of a cooked rabbit as a distance.  He ran towards the source of the odor unrelentingly, creating all manners of noise.  He even awoke the paladin who had left the cooked meat out accidentally.  Fortunately for Felborn, the night was without a moon and completely dark.  The paladin was a seasoned traveler and mercifully cautious.  Using his ability to detect evil, he sensed no malice in the direction of the noise an relaxed a bit, suspecting that it was merely a hungry predator in search of a free meal.  When he struck his torch and saw Felborn, he was quite surprised, although he stayed his hand long enough for Felborn to plead for his life.  Felborn explained his plight to the paladin of Ilmater, who understood and sympathized with his suffering.

The paladin advised Felborn to travel to the Silver Marches—the only land with perhaps sufficient tolerance for him to survive, a place where a being is judged by action and not by appearance, and a nation in need of creatures of power to defend.  With the paladin, Felborn made his way to the Silver Marches and was able to receive some acceptance upon the good paladin’s favorable introduction.  So, the tale has begun….


----------



## Evoulos (May 28, 2003)

Hurricain, create your character so that we can finally start. At friday I will post the prologue of the story and write how you were hooked into the adventure based on your aligments and backgrounds. I will assume that you didn't know each other until now.


----------



## Hurricain (May 29, 2003)

Name: Drake Feladorn
Race: Human
Class: Rogue
Gender: Male
Height: 5'6
Weight: 135
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Blonde
al:CN

Ability Scores:                           Hit Points: 6
Str: 10 +0                                 intiative +6
Dex:16 +3
Con:10 +0
Wis: 10 +0                                 Attack: +0
Int: 14 +2                                   range +3
Cha:14 +2                                     Ac: 15

Saves
Fort : +0
Reflex +5
Will +0

Skills ( all have 4 ranks in each)
Hide +6
Move Siliently +6
Bluff +6
Disguise +6
Tumble +6
Pick Pocket +6
Gather Info +6
Sense Motive +4
Disable Device +6
Listen +2 ( have 2 ranks)
Spot +2 ( have 2 ranks)
Search +6

Feats
improve Intiative
dodge

equipment:
Rapier , Leather Armor , theives tools , Dagger , Light Crossbow , 50 bolts.

Description:
Drake has long blonde hair that he usually keeps tied back , he is clean cut and seems like he fits in just about anywhere he is.  He wears a nice black cloak and carries a rapier on his side.

background:
Drake was raised on the streets of Calimport , he sooned joined a guild that seemed like a good job at the time. at first he got small jobs and was about to get a promotion until he slipped up.  He stole a valuable magic item from a rival guild house pasha.  The rival guild house found out so Drake always trying to get out of trouble planted the item in another guild house member ( one of his own ) that he didn't know , then sold that information to the rival guild house that he stole from.  Well , it didn't work out so well and his plan fell through , so with two guild houses wanting to kill him , he left and began traveling , looking for bettter things.


----------



## Evoulos (May 29, 2003)

Good...tommorow afternoon I will start the thread in the "playing the game" section.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 29, 2003)

*bump*

Ready when you are. 

NOTE: I don't post much on the weekends, but during the week I can post every day.


----------



## perivas (May 30, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> **bump*
> 
> Ready when you are.
> 
> NOTE: I don't post much on the weekends, but during the week I can post every day. *




Same here.  I suspect that this is the case for most players here.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 30, 2003)

I'm Here!


----------



## muhcashin (May 30, 2003)

*Here's Dev the halfling*

Dev: male lightfoot halfling Abjurer1; CR1; small humanoid (halfling); HD 1d4; hp 4; Init +2; Spd 20 ft.; AC 14, touch 14, flat-footed 11; Atk +0 melee (1d4/19-20, dagger) or +4 ranged (1d8, light crossbow); SQ halfling traits; AL CG; SV Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +2; Str 8, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 12.

Skills and feats: Alchemy +7, Bluff +3, Climb +3, Concentration +4, Knowledge (arcana) +7, Jump +3, Move Silently +5, Listen +2, Spellcraft +7; Scribe Scroll, Spellcasting Prodigy.

Spellbook: 0-resistance, ray of frost, detect poison, daze, flare, light, disrupt undead, mage hand, mending, opne/close, arcane mark, detect magic, prestidigitation, read magic; 1st- burning hands, shield, obscuring mist, magic missile, protection from evil, spider climb, sleep.

Spells per day 3/3; base DC 14 + spell level. Prohibited school: Illusion.

Gear: daggers [2], light crossbow, case with 20 bolts, sack, waterskin, spellbook, spell components pouch, alchemist's fire, torches [2], parchment sheets [5], ink and pen.

*Physical description:* Dev is average sized halfling, 3'5" to be precise. His brown hair is shoulder-length and he sports a long braid that runs down his back. Sparkling blue eyes dart back and forth. He wears black breeches and a white tunic upon which are embroidered red patterns of fire on the shoulders. A light green to gray cloak wraps his slight body. A crossbow hangs on this right shoulder and his spellbook, on the left.

*Background:* Dev was born in the halfling town of Corm Orp nestled inside the Western Heartlands. Son of a tobacco farmer, Dev spent most of his childhood tending the farm. When he reached adulthood, as halfling tradition suggests, he was allowed to pursue any trade he wanted. He left his home town to live in the Proskur, where he was under the employ of a wizard. Dev, originally, did small tasks for the wizard, and eventually, as he showed some knack in magic, the wizard took him as an apprentice. His studies are now over, and the lightfoot halfling wanders Faerun for adventure.

Just copied my character from the other thread to this one. I also added Dev's description and background. Is everything alright? Am I too late?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 31, 2003)

Val Kyriea: Male Half-Elf Paladin1; CR1; Medium humanoid (half-elf); HD 1d10; hp 10; Init +4; Spd 30/20 in armor ft.; AC 16, touch 10, flat-footed 16; Atk +3 melee (1d8, 19-20/x2, Long Sword) or +1 ranged (1d6, x3, Shortbow); SQ half-elf traits; AL LG; SV Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +4; Str 14, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 14.

Skills and feats: Improved Initiative, Diplomacy: 4/+6, Ride: 4/+4

Paladin Abilities: Lay on Hands: 2 points, Detect Evil at will, Divine Grace: +2 to all saves (added in already), Divine Health.

 Gear: Scale Mail +4 AC, Large shield +2 AC, Longsword, Shortbow, Backpack with waterskin, 1 day’s rations, bedroll, sack, flint and steel, Hooded lantern, 3 pints of oil, Quiver w/20 arrows, Wooden holy symbol of Helm.

Appearance: Val stands 5’11” and 175 pounds. He has short white hair with silver highlights, a Vandyke beard and royal blue eyes. His normal clothing consists of traveler’s breaches, tunic and boots and a walking stick/quarterstaff. He rarely is in armor with out going to battle. He is pleasant and charming and looks after his companions like they were his own children. 

Bio: Val comes from a long line of warriors. His father was a human and a lay cleric of Helm. Val has never met his mother. He was raised in a middle-sized town and worked as a guardsman in the city militia until he “got the calling” of the Paladin. He has since dedicated himself to seeking out evil.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 31, 2003)

Interesting party mix...
Paladin
Ranger
Rogue
Mage/Abjurer
Fighter
and a DRIDER????????????????????????????????

I hope we know one another before the game starts or Val will be going nuts. Not trusting his own senses.


----------



## perivas (May 31, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *and a DRIDER????????????????????????????????*




Maybe Val should be the paladin whom I met and brought me to the Silver Marches...what do you think?  (Read my history for reference.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 31, 2003)

perivas said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Maybe Val should be the paladin whom I met and brought me to the Silver Marches...what do you think?  (Read my history for reference.) *



Actually that sounds like a great Idea. One thing though is I'm changing Val to Cleric. Would that still work for you?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 31, 2003)

*Val Revised.*

I noticed we were conspiciously free of healing magics so Val is now a Cleric of Ilmater.

Val Kyriea: Male Half-Elf cleric1; CR1; Medium humanoid (half-elf); HD 1d18; hp 8; Init +4; Spd 30/20 in armor ft.; AC 16, touch 10, flat-footed 16; Atk +0 melee (1d8, x2, Heavy Mace) or +0 ranged (1d8, 19-20x2, Light Crossbow); SQ half-elf traits; AL NG; SV Fort +2, Ref +0, Will +4; Str 10, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 14.

Skills and feats: Reach Spell, Knowledge Religion: 4/+6, Healing: 4/+6, Knowledge Undead: 4/+6, Diplonacy: 4/+6

Cleric Abilities: Domains Good (cast all Good spells at +1 level) and Healing (cast all healing spells at +1 level) Turn Undead.

Normal Spell list: 
0 Level: [3] Light, Detect Magic, and Guidance.
1st Level: [2+1D] D Protection From Evil, Detect Undead, and Magic Weapon.

 Gear: Scale Mail +4 AC, Large shield +2 AC, Heavy Mace, Light Crossbow, Backpack with waterskin, 1 day’s rations, bedroll, sack, flint and steel, 3 torches, Quiver w/10 bolts, Wooden holy symbol of Ilmater.

Appearance: Val stands 5’11” and 175 pounds. He has white hair with short silver highlights, a Vandyke beard and royal blue eyes. His normal clothing consists of traveler’s breaches, tunic and boots and a walking stick/quarterstaff. He rarely is in armor with out going to battle. He is pleasant and charming and looks after his companions like they were his own children. 

Bio: Val comes from a long line of warriors. His father was a human and a lay cleric of Helm. Val has never met his mother. He was raised in a middle-sized town and worked as a guardsman in the city militia until he “got the calling”. He has since dedicated himself to seeking out evil and the unnatural. Little did he realize that he would stumble upon Felborn and his ideas of what was good and evil would be turned on it’s ear.


----------



## muhcashin (May 31, 2003)

*Mistake*

Your cleric of Ilmater has a holy symbol of Helm. Heehee


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Mistake*



			
				muhcashin said:
			
		

> *Your cleric of Ilmater has a holy symbol of Helm. Heehee  *



 um... yeah he's bi-deityual. It's something he doesn't talk about much.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 1, 2003)

Could I have a confirm if you want me in?

Ta,
Kuro


----------



## Evoulos (Jun 1, 2003)

As I said before you are in kuroshidaku. Sorry for being late but with all the changes in the roster of the characters, I will have to reconsider the adventure hooks. Sorry for the postponing. The game will start tommorow.


----------



## perivas (Jun 2, 2003)

I too have modified my character--Felborn Darkleaf the Drider, who's not a Cleric of Eilistraee and not a wizard....  Here he is below:

_*Name:  *_Felborn Darkleaf
_*Race:  *_Drider
_*Class:  *_Drider 1
_*Gender:  *_Male
_*Height:  *_ 5 ft.
_*Weight:  *_ 230 lbs.
_*Eyes:  *_Gold
_*Hair:  *_Silver

_*Felborn Darkleaf:  *_drider 1 (cleric of Eilistraee 1); CR 1; medium aberration; HD 1d8+2; hp 10; Init +6; Spd 30’; AC 19 (touch 15; flat-footed 12); Atk +2 melee (1d8+3, shortspear), +2 ranged (1d8+2, mighty long bow (+2 str)); AL N; SV Fort +2; Ref +2; Will +4; str 14, dex 14, con 14, int 16, wis 14, cha 10

_*Feats:  *_Martial weapon: mighty long bow; improved initiative

_*Skills:  *_climb +4 (+8 racial); hide +4; listen +4; move silently +4; spot +4

_*Languages:  *_elven, common, undercommon, sylvan, dwarven, drow

_*Equipment:  *_shortspear, mighty long bow (+2 str), chain shirt, quiver, explorer’s outfit, rope, sack, backpack, spell component pouch, holy symbol (Eilistraee), chalk, meat, pen & ink, healing salve x2, scroll – lesser restoration x2

_*Spells prepared (Domains: elf, moon):  *_0—create water, detect magic, mending; 1—bless, magic weapon, true strike(d)

_*Description:  *_  For those who care to look past Felborn’s typical drider appearance, one finds a scrawny figure with the features of a young elf and a light gray coloring.  He eyes are golden and seem a bit too large for his head.  He prefers to dress his upper body in clothes suitable for a young wood elf, although they always seem to be in disrepair.

_*Background:  *_Felborn Darkleaf grew up as an abysmal failure in the eyes of the drow in the Underdark.  Though it was not due to a lack of talent, but rather a contrary disposition and opinion in regards to the proper way of life, the end result was the same.  Through the connections and the powerful positions wielded by his family, he was to be groomed to be a cleric of Vhaerun.  But his disposition left him at odds with the established religion and unable to invoke any of the proper prayers.  He was relegated to menial duties within the church and barely tolerated as long as he remained silent.

He was actually quite relieved at this treatment, as he was able to accomplish most of the menial tasks without them turning his stomach.  He passed his days thus for quite a while, until the capture of one drow priestess of Eilistraee.  As a menial worker, he was assigned some of the tasks of caring for this prisoner.  At first, he was simply fascinated by her appearance; but later, when he talked to her, he was fascinated by her beliefs.  He arduously sought to learn all that he could of the views and motivations of the religion of Eilistraee.  When the day of execution came for the priestess of Eilistraee, Felborn chose to speak up on her behalf.  It was a monumental mistake which led him to be cast aside.  In their last attempt to redeem Felborn, he was converted into a drider to bind him into a life of servitude.

In his first raid against the wood elves of the surface world, things went terribly wrong for the drow who were themselves ambushed.  Amongst the confusion, Felborn was able to flee from his drow companions.  He fled deep into the woods and lost all sense of direction.  Fortunately, he was able to lose the pursuing wood elves as well.  He stumbled about for days in his new, strange form.  His unfamiliarity prevented him from successful capturing any prey and all vegetation tasted repugnant to his new senses.  Several days and several nights passed, his hunger finally overwhelmed his ability to reason, when he detected the faint smell of a cooked rabbit as a distance.  He ran towards the source of the odor unrelentingly, creating all manners of noise.  He even awoke the paladin who had left the cooked meat out accidentally.  Fortunately for Felborn, the night was without a moon and completely dark.  The paladin was a seasoned traveler and mercifully cautious.  Using his ability to detect evil, he sensed no malice in the direction of the noise an relaxed a bit, suspecting that it was merely a hungry predator in search of a free meal.  When he struck his torch and saw Felborn, he was quite surprised, although he stayed his hand long enough for Felborn to plead for his life.  Felborn explained his plight to the paladin of Ilmater, who understood and sympathized with his suffering.

The paladin advised Felborn to travel to the Silver Marches—the only land with perhaps sufficient tolerance for him to survive, a place where a being is judged by action and not by appearance, and a nation in need of creatures of power to defend.  With the paladin, Felborn made his way to the Silver Marches and was able to receive some acceptance upon the good paladin’s favorable introduction.  So, the tale has begun….


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 2, 2003)

Ok, thanks. Here's my character

Dorund Rocksplitter, Male Dwarf Ranger1 CR 1; Size: M Type HUMANOID; HD (1d10)+2; hp 12; Init +3 (+3 Dex, +0 Misc); Spd Walk 15'; AC 16 (flatfooted 13, touch 13), Battleaxe -1 0'/S (1d8 20/x3 Primary M ) and Handaxe -1 0'/S (1d6 20/x3 Off-hand S ) or Shortbow +4 60'/P (1d6 20/x3 Carried M ); SA: +1 racial bonus to attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids, +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items, +2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal, +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison, +2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects, +4 dodge bonus against giants, favored enemy (Giants) +1, Stonecunning; Vision: Darkvision (60'), Normal AL: NG; Sv: Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +1; Str 10, Dex 17, Con 15, Int 9, Wis 12, Cha 9

Skills and Feats: Hide +2, Jump +-1, Move Silently +4, Spot +5; Point Blank Shot 

Possessions: 1 Acid (Flask), 1 Arrows (20), 1 Backpack, 1 Battleaxe, 1 Handaxe, 1 Outfit (Explorer's), 1 Shortbow, 1 Studded Leather

Description: The architypal grizzled dwarf, Dorund works to clear giants from above his people's mountain homes. Recently coming of age, he decided to embark on a journey to the Silver Marches and broaden his horizens.
He wears light armor for better manouverability with his two axes, Brightedge and Kneecapper, and his grey-black robes help him blend into rocky environments.


----------



## Evoulos (Jun 3, 2003)

The game has finally started. I hope you like the prologue as I am a beginner DM.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 4, 2003)

Evoulos said:
			
		

> *The game has finally started. I hope you like the prologue as I am a beginner DM. *



Actually it was great. well done and got us right to the adventure with out a lot of playing out getting there.


----------



## perivas (Jun 4, 2003)

Hey, Argent, now that Felborn is also a cleric, you might want to switch back to a paladin or have a cleric / paladin, if you want, before we get too far along.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 5, 2003)

Actualy I like the way he is comming out. I'm staying Cleric.


----------



## muhcashin (Jun 5, 2003)

My prepared spells are: 0- light, detect magic, ray of frost;1st- burning hands, shield, sleep


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 6, 2003)

Sorry i'm late to start, internet hasn't been workin last couple days.


----------

